# Looking for the glock heads on here!



## alexramsey (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey guys,

so I've got a Gen 3 glock 23 and a Gen 4 Glock 35. I'm just now finally starting to upgrade and mess with both of them. I recently stippled them both and I dremmeled the trigger guard as well which I love. 

Now that I've done that I want to start actually changing out some parts and what not. My question to all of you is, what have your experiences been with some of the companies that make upgraded parts for glocks? 

I've mainly been looking into Zev a lot and I love their products, I just don't have any experience with any of them. I'm wanting to get a magwell, sights, and replace the slide internals on both my guns. I'm also wanting to get a new slide for the 35 that has the milling for an RMR. 

Thanks for the help guys! I appreciate the input!


----------



## Superzuki (Jul 22, 2016)

I get most of the stuff I use from Lone Wolf Distributing. I put a Universal Adjustable Trigger in my G21, Smooth and light with a positive stop for over travel. I also have 2 threaded barrels and a 40 Super barrel for it from LWD.

A G19 threaded barrel and smooth trigger for my G19's.
I'm happy with their products and prices.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought my parts from the Glockstore.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Lone Wolf Dist. does good work and their prices are good as well. Oh, NEVER use a Dremel on any internal part on your Glocks, FWIW! Get the Glock book from Lone Wolf as it answers alotta questions.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I use Glock parts in all of my Glocks and yes, I have modified all of their triggers.


----------

